# Great Silversands trade!



## ElizabethK (Sep 21, 2009)

I just exchanged my SS week for July 2, 2010, one bedroom at Disney's Old Key West!  I am soooo excited!  It's interesting that my Sudwala week shows no Disney and very few AHGVC SeaWorld, but Silversands shows so much.  Oops, sorry for duplicate post.


----------



## magiroux (Sep 24, 2009)

my recently deposited 1 Bedroom "red" Silversands does not see any of the DVC's


----------



## ElizabethK (Sep 26, 2009)

They were probably all gone by Sept. 24th. I heard they don't last.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 26, 2009)

ElizabethK said:


> I just exchanged my SS week for July 2, 2010, one bedroom at Disney's Old Key West!  I am soooo excited!  It's interesting that my Sudwala week shows no Disney and very few AHGVC SeaWorld, but Silversands shows so much.  Oops, sorry for duplicate post.



Which Silversands week did you use?  I have a pink June 1br that I doubt would pull that, but I currently don't have a deposit to use.  I usually convert my week to points but used the last one for a great Newport Road Islant trade for Aug 09.  It was only about 3 or 4 monts out when I booked so assume it was someone's cancellation and I just happened to find it.  We really enjoyed the trade-not on the water but center of downtown tourism.


----------

